# What is an average price to restring a bow?



## flat-lander

$40-$100


----------



## millerarchery

shouldnt you get a new cam for the dl you need, is he going to short string it that much?


----------



## OR Archer1

you would also need new cams. spirals are draw length specific cams. trying to short string the bow that much is going to cause all kinds of tuning issues. the combination of new cams and strings is going to cost more than the bow is worth in my opinion.


----------



## double o

$120 or more around here at a proshop. I charge $100 and that's if I have to get the strings and cables.


----------



## burtonridr

I dont know, do I need a new cam?


----------



## millerarchery

burtonridr said:


> I dont know, do I need a new cam?


I would say you need a new cam and string, $50 for cams, $100 for strings, you might want to see if you can take it back if it was a shop you got it from.


----------



## BIGONESLURK

you will need a new cam and your poundage may change


----------



## burtonridr

OR Archer1 said:


> you would also need new cams. spirals are draw length specific cams. trying to short string the bow that much is going to cause all kinds of tuning issues. the combination of new cams and strings is going to cost more than the bow is worth in my opinion.


Oh that sucks.... Maybe I can find a trade on CL, I'm sure the odds of finding someone with the right draw length are not good

When I got the bow I thought it had the adjustable cams.


----------



## ravensgait

Yep you need new cams you can't adjust the draw length on spirals that much by changing string length. draw weight will change, You are looking at around 100 for cams , string and cable set 50 to 75 and at least 40-50 or more to have someone change them for you so 200 bucks give or take, should have traded for one in your draw length as that is getting up around the value of your bow. Randy


----------



## burtonridr

dang, I was really liking the bow 

Well, atleast I got a good trade. I can keep all the accessories it came with.


----------



## arnezie

120.00 for strings and paper tuning around here.


----------



## burtonridr

So what kind of cams do I need? How would I find out?

maybe I can get a good deal on ebay.


----------



## burtonridr

Do I need to replace both cams?

Sorry for all the questions, I really appreciate all the responses


----------



## millerarchery

Yes you need both cams, your dealer should be able to get them if he is a hoyt dealer, check the classifieds on here.


----------



## 60X

Our strings run $60 a set. As stated though with that bow you will need new cams and strings.


----------



## passinthrough12

burtonridr said:


> Do I need to replace both cams?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, I really appreciate all the responses


Yes you need both cams, spirals have a number on them that is the cam size, call hoyt and tell them what bow you have and what DL you need and they will tell you what # cams you need.
It wont be as expensive as some have said, its common to find spirals on AT classifieds that go for 50-65 bucks, or you can put your cams up for trade for the size you need.
You can pick up a set of string for around $60. Dont give up yet the Vipertec was a great bow.


----------



## ravensgait

Why don't you post what draw length the bow is and the limb deflection number(they are written on the butt end of each limb) then tell us what draw length you need and we could likely give a more accurate answer. Randy


----------



## burtonridr

ravensgait said:


> Why don't you post what draw length the bow is and the limb deflection number(they are written on the butt end of each limb) then tell us what draw length you need and we could likely give a more accurate answer. Randy


Thanks Randy, I will take a look when I get home.


----------



## burtonridr

passinthrough12 said:


> Yes you need both cams, spirals have a number on them that is the cam size, call hoyt and tell them what bow you have and what DL you need and they will tell you what # cams you need.
> It wont be as expensive as some have said, its common to find spirals on AT classifieds that go for 50-65 bucks, or you can put your cams up for trade for the size you need.
> You can pick up a set of string for around $60. Dont give up yet the Vipertec was a great bow.


I will try giving them a call tomorrow and see what they say, it would be good to get the specifics on what bow I have


----------

